# AquaSapphire and MagmaRuby?



## Zero Moment

I have noticed that in Gen III there was a remake of Gen I and in Gen IV there was a remake of Gen II. Do you think there will be a remake of Gen III in Gen V? If so, post what you think the names are going to be.


----------



## Green

Just for the sake of marketing and being able to obtain new pokemon in Hoenn there probably will be. I highly doubt they'll be called AquaSapphire and MagmaRuby or anything along those lines tho.

also, why the hell is cookies a choice on the poll


----------



## voltianqueen

There was a remake of R/G for its 10th birthday, a remake of G/S for its 10th birthday, so I think it's safe to say that there will be an R/S remake for its 10th birthday.


----------



## Not Meowth

Raptorsaurus said:


> also, why the hell is cookies a choice on the poll


What, you don't like cookies? :(


----------



## Green

I like cookies, it's just pointless and seems like the perfect choice for attentionwhoring |:


----------



## Tailsy

Meh, I still don't think so.


----------



## JackPK

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I have noticed that in Gen III there was a remake of Gen I and in Gen IV there was a remake of Gen II. Do you think there will be a remake of Gen III in Gen V? If so, post what you think the names are going to be.


Probably, but this is not the reason for it and I'm surprised nobody's brought up the probable reason for it.

Namely, that RBY and GSC got remakes because, as of the Gen 2/3 split, they were incompatible with newer games and you couldn't trade your old Pokemon forward. With no GBA slot in the DSi and 3DS, RSE are now incompatible with newer games unless you have an original DS. RSE may not get remakes quite as fast, since original DSs are still quite prevalent despite not being available on the market except used anymore, but they're definitely coming sooner or later.

DPPt, on the other hand, have a bit less of a chance to get remakes in Gen6 as the prior pattern would suggest, since the 3DS is backwards-compatible to DS and there isn't any reason to suspect that an entirely new handheld system will be replacing the 3DS within the scanty 4-5 years it'll take us to get to Gen6.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

The only reason I'd want them is because Hoenn was my favorite region geographically, and I'd love to see B/W graphics for it. However, I think the remakes should stop with them, because if they remake Diamond and Pearl for Gen. VI then something is wrong.


----------



## spaekle

No.

(meaning: I don't want there to be because _seriously_? 

But hell they're probably going to do it and I'm probably going to love them because Hoenn was my favorite. :|)


----------



## Not Meowth

How about in Gen VI they just do what Gen II's postgame did only you can go back to _every other region ever_


----------



## mewtini

I think they'll redo it for the sake of keeping most of the games on the DS. Gotta keep up with D/P/Pt, HG/SS and B/W!


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Zoroark said:


> How about in Gen VI they just do what Gen II's postgame did only you can go back to _every other region ever_


This _so_ much. Especially if it went reverse-chronologically, so you'd be like: goin' to Kanto now, from Johto. What's this? all the pokemon are like level 100? Awww yeeaah.


----------



## spaekle

I'm still kind of sad that the airport in Unova didn't mean postgame Hoenn. :( I'd much rather have that (possibly in the third game :D?) than a remake.


----------



## Not Meowth

Chief Zackrai said:


> This _so_ much. Especially if it went reverse-chronologically, so you'd be like: goin' to Kanto now, from Johto. What's this? all the pokemon are like level 100? Awww yeeaah.


Yeah they'd probably have to ramp up the level limit to like 400 so it can keep getting harder. That or you can access them in whatever order you like, so Brock/Falkner/Roxanne/Roark/Chilli/Cilan/Cress could all be roughly as strong as each other, but then Misty/Bugsy/Brawly/Gardenia/Lenora are also the same strength but substantially stronger than each region's first gym leader, or... yeah I dunno.

Plus you'd need a goddamn huge badge case to fit 48 badges.


----------



## JackPK

Zoroark said:


> How about in Gen VI they just do what Gen II's postgame did only you can go back to _every other region ever_


Every region ever won't fit on a game card, and would take too much time to program into a single game. Nintendo likes to release Pokemon main games / remakes about a year or two apart maximum.

There's certainly enough time/space to put _two_ regions in (see Kanto+Johto in GSC/HGSS), so I kind of hope that instead of re-remaking FRLG they either forego a Kanto retread or put it in as a postgame adventure in an RSE remake.

(Or perhaps put in the two adventures as separate save files in the same cartridge a la Zelda: A Link to the Past + Four Swords? But I guess that's too much wishful thinking and not enough marketing strategy.)


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Or they can split the game into two cartridges! 

Temporarily save the game file in the 3DS (it's got enough memory to handle it), then swap cartridges when you want to swap regions. Then they can sell it as two games. 

While I don't think they'll make one, just because RSE is trade-compatible with all the DS games, I would dearly love a remake just because of nostalgia. It's more possible that they'll stick two regions into one game, like what they did with HGSS.


----------



## surskitty

Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Every region ever won't fit on a game card


HGSS had most of Platinum in it (in addition to HGSS stuff), and it still didn't break 128 MB.  And I'm pretty sure the DS cap is 256 MB?  3DS size cap's at least 1 GB.

I am hoping for a remake version pair where one is Emerald (HGSS are Crystal remakes with Japanese GS encounter lists, remember) and you go to Kanto and Sevii Islands on vacation postgame and the other is FRLG or ideally a better version of Yellow where you go to Hoenn postgame.  There would be time machine antics to transfer pokémon.

I don't think it's too likely, though I do expect gen III remakes, but I can hope.  BW had something approaching actual version differences.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

I'm not sure Gen III needs any improvements besides updating the battle mechanics. I am rather fond of the GBA graphics and wouldn't really want to see them redone in the style of D/P/Pt and beyond, which took me some getting used to (but that might be because I didn't jump in on Gen IV until Platinum and played Leaf Green and Emerald right up until the release).

Hoenn is my favorite region, but I don't particularly want them to do a remake. A revisiting in future games, maybe, but no direct remake of R/S/E.


----------



## ultraviolet

I really, really want Hoenn remakes because Hoenn's always been my favourite region, for the pokemon and the actual game itself. I'd be annoyed if they didn't do remakes, considering they've done them for Kanto and Johto. Is there a way to move pokemon from GBA cartridges to B/W? because otherwise you have to move pokemon from, say, Sapphire or FireRed to Platinum/Soul Silver and then to Black or White, which is kind of... stupid.


----------



## surskitty

Storm said:


> I'm not sure Gen III needs any improvements besides updating the battle mechanics. I am rather fond of the GBA graphics and wouldn't really want to see them redone in the style of D/P/Pt and beyond, which took me some getting used to (but that might be because I didn't jump in on Gen IV until Platinum and played Leaf Green and Emerald right up until the release).
> 
> Hoenn is my favorite region, but I don't particularly want them to do a remake. A revisiting in future games, maybe, but no direct remake of R/S/E.


Emerald looked very dated as soon as it came out.  FRLG had much nicer sprites and fonts and pretty much everything.





ultraviolet said:


> otherwise you have to move pokemon from, say, Sapphire or FireRed to Platinum/Soul Silver and then to Black or White, which is kind of... stupid.


that is how you do it, yes


----------



## JackPK

ultraviolet said:


> because otherwise you have to move pokemon from, say, Sapphire or FireRed to Platinum/Soul Silver and then to Black or White, which is kind of... stupid.


Well, that and the fact that DSi onward don't have GBA slots (and IIRC Nintendo isn't even manufacturing/selling new copies of GBA-slotted DSes) is why RSE will almost definitely get remakes. I'm still not quite confident enough to say they'll make them this gen, but by the end of Gen VI I'm sure we'll have them.


----------



## nothing to see here

I'm hoping we _don't_ get a remake of Ruby/Sapphire this generation.  It just seems a bit too soon, and Ruby/Sapphire aren't completely incompatible with the current-generation games yet (which is at least part of why the 1st and 2nd generation games got remakes.)

It'll probably happen in the 6th generation when the main games are on the 3DS, since having to transfer Pokémon from a GBA game to a DS game to another DS game to a 3DS game is just a bit too much... but it's not quite time for them yet.



> How about in Gen VI they just do what Gen II's postgame did only you can go back to every other region ever


Half-assed versions of every region ever, you mean.  G/S/C Kanto was horrible, easily the worst part of the game (made even worse by having the worst remix of the Kanto battle theme _ever_ as the song for every wild Pokémon fight.)


----------



## Bombsii

I think it'll definitely happen, and i'll definitely end up buying it but seriously? It's so unnecessary, FR/LG & SS/HG are understandable because for a newer generation they are almost impossible to play in their original format, but Ruby & Sapphire seem too new to require remakes :[

I still reckon they should have included the Hoenn region as after main-game content in Black and White, like Kanto was in Generation 2.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Probably, but I think we still have to wait some years for them.


----------



## Aletheia

Gen I got Gen III remakes, and Gen II got Gen IV remakes.

So logically Gen III should get Gen V remakes. However, the remakes have always been released before the new games, so... I don't know.

Hey, maybe if they remake RS, they can make it so that the game is aware of whether you're male or female, so the script isn't filled with ridiculous gender neutrality!


----------



## Zeph

SomeGuy said:


> So logically Gen III should get Gen V remakes. However, the remakes have always been released before the new games, so... I don't know.


No they haven't... FRLG were released after RSE. GFSS were released after DPPt. Or have I misunderstood what you mean?


----------



## Not Meowth

Zephyrous Castform said:


> No they haven't... FRLG were released after RSE. GFSS were released after DPPt. Or have I misunderstood what you mean?


Actually FRLG were released between RS and E. :B


----------



## Elliekat

I definitely want a remake. I always loved Hoenn, and I need some updated graphics and music! :D


----------



## Aletheia

Zephyrous Castform said:


> No they haven't... FRLG were released after RSE. GFSS were released after DPPt. Or have I misunderstood what you mean?


No, my chronology is just messed up.

Except... what does GF stand for?


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

HG, but the keys were pressed wrong. Look at the keyboard layout: easy mistake to make.


----------



## Zora of Termina

In all technicality, won't the R/S remakes be released on the 3DS anyway? So the compatibility point is just a little moot... I think. Not sure.

I'm all for it, because R/S/E were some of my favorite games ever. And if you think about it... 3D cutscenes. Beautiful music remixes. Possibly more content.
Even if it /is/ pointless, I still want it because my Emerald version died and Sapphire's over 8 years old and won't grow berries anymore, even with the patch.


----------



## spaekle

Tailsy said:


> I am hoping for a remake version pair where one is Emerald (HGSS are Crystal remakes with Japanese GS encounter lists, remember) and you go to Kanto and Sevii Islands on vacation postgame and the other is FRLG or ideally a better version of Yellow where you go to Hoenn postgame.  There would be time machine antics to transfer pokémon.


This is actually a pretty awesome idea. 

I'd actually be happy with a game that takes place in Hoenn but isn't an R/S/E remake. Like, give it a different plot in the same region or something. Granted that'd be hard to do without it just feeling like a glorified remake. Eh. 

I think I'd still be happiest with the ability to go to Hoenn postgame in B/W's inevitable third installment, but I don't know how doable that'd be. Maybe even give it some of the GSC three-years-later Kanto treatment just as long as it doesn't feel as much like a thrown-in afterthought as Kanto did there.


----------



## Adriane

FnrrfYgmSchnish said:


> It just seems a bit too soon, and Ruby/Sapphire aren't completely incompatible with the current-generation games yet (which is at least part of why the 1st and 2nd generation games got remakes.)


"too soon"? How? FRLG were released 10 years after RGB and HGSS were released 10 years after GSC. 2013 will be 10 years after RS came out. Also given the last three iterations of the DS (including the 3DS, that is) don't have GBA slots, I wouldn't consider gen 3 truly compatible with gen 5. You'd need two DSs, at least one of which is an obsoleted model. 



Bombsii said:


> I think it'll definitely happen, and i'll definitely end up buying it but seriously? It's so unnecessary, FR/LG & SS/HG are understandable because for a newer generation they are almost impossible to play in their original format, but Ruby & Sapphire seem too new to require remakes :[


See above.


----------



## Bombsii

Fluttershy ♥;484803 said:
			
		

> See above.


I know, I know it technically would have been 10 years by the time it comes out... but my point is, if you play Gen 1 or 2 games, there seems to be a MAJOR difference from RSE. I think it may just be me, but when the series moved onto the GBA, it was a big turning point. RSE just feel a lot more advanced than the previous 2 Gens & a bit too advanced to require a remake. :(

Meh i'll still end up buying it, and enjoying it.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

I am enough of a Pokémon fan to know that if/when they release this that I will buy it and I will enjoy it.


----------



## shy ♡

Fluttershy ♥;484803 said:
			
		

> "too soon"? How? FRLG were released 10 years after RGB and HGSS were released 10 years after GSC. 2013 will be 10 years after RS came out. Also given the last three iterations of the DS (including the 3DS, that is) don't have GBA slots, I wouldn't consider gen 3 truly compatible with gen 5. You'd need two DSs, at least one of which is an obsoleted model.


:v I can still transfer my pokemon, and do so, often!


----------



## JackPK

Pathos said:


> :v I can still transfer my pokemon, and do so, often!


Yes, but they don't even make GBA-slotted DSes anymore, therefore the only people who can still transfer from RSE are those who have the old systems. I'm tentative enough to predict that they may or may not put off RSE remakes until Gen 6, but they're coming in the relatively-near future, since the hardware is technically outdated.


----------



## surskitty

Spaekle said:


> Tailsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping for a remake version pair where one is Emerald (HGSS are Crystal remakes with Japanese GS encounter lists, remember) and you go to Kanto and Sevii Islands on vacation postgame and the other is FRLG or ideally a better version of Yellow where you go to Hoenn postgame.  There would be time machine antics to transfer pokémon.
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually a pretty awesome idea.
> 
> I'd actually be happy with a game that takes place in Hoenn but isn't an R/S/E remake. Like, give it a different plot in the same region or something. Granted that'd be hard to do without it just feeling like a glorified remake. Eh.
> 
> I think I'd still be happiest with the ability to go to Hoenn postgame in B/W's inevitable third installment, but I don't know how doable that'd be. Maybe even give it some of the GSC three-years-later Kanto treatment just as long as it doesn't feel as much like a thrown-in afterthought as Kanto did there.
Click to expand...

You could even use the same general postgame plot for both: N wandered over, and you team up with N in order to beat up some stragglers from the local teams.  So in one, you'd've fought Team Rocket in the main plot and then you go to Hoenn and beat up some of Aqua and Magma with N (kind of like postgame BW where there's no real goal there), and in the other you'd've done the Emerald shebang and then go to Kanto to beat up some of Rocket with N.  There's no real reason why N can't stop at both Kanto and Hoenn, after all!

It'd be kind of a pain in the ass to make, but they'd not have to redo too much of Emerald and FRLG for the main game, and they'd share maps and most of the same trainers (though edited for postgame rebattling).  It'd be awesome.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Two cents:

I don't wish for a remake. I don't know there's going to be a remake. I *expect* a remake.

Think about it. The Pokemon series, tied with Mario and Zelda, are Nintendo's cash cows. They will milk this series dry, and with this much hype about a remake when the actual game isn't even a year old, it's gonna be a definite.

However, don't expect it to hit the shelves anytime soon. I read somewhere here about the 10-year rule and the rule that the remake precedes the third colour. Red/Blue was released in Japan in 1996, with North America getting it in 1998 and Europe in 1999. Gold/Silver was released in 1999, 2000, and 2001, respectively.

Compare that to the remakes: FireRed/LeafGreen was released in 2004, nowhere NEAR the 10-year mark, although it's interesting to say it was released a year after Ruby/Sapphire was released in NA/EU. Also, Emerald was released a year after the remakes. In Gen. IV, HeartGold/SoulSilver was released WAY after Diamond/Pearl in 2010, Gold/Silver's anniversary in NA, with DP's release being in 2007. Platinum preceded it by one year.

Not to mention there aren't any clues to a remake in B/W, just references that Unova is a land far away. Which could potentially mean that they're hyping the remakes up in Grey.


----------



## Wargle

FR/LG and HG/SS were released because so much had changed from 1 and 2 to 3 and 4, respectively. Not all that much changed from 3 to 4 besides the move split and the Revamped EXP system in 5


----------



## Phantom

I was never a fan of gen III to be honest. I mean I liked it because it had all these awesome new features that came with it, but I didn't like the pokemon. 


I'm kind of waiting for an epic console game with all the regions. Or another epic console game in general.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Quick heads-up:No Pokemon Grey.

Which means no AquaSapphire and MagmaRuby.


----------



## ultraviolet

hurr durr that news is from february and was proven untrue only a few days later?


----------



## Spatz

Secret Bases in Gen V would be like, so epic, think of it people, what features to be used (especially in 3D!)


----------



## ultraviolet

oh my _god_ secret bases I completely forgot about those! I hope if there are remakes they keep secret bases and contests. The first contests were the best. :<


----------



## Spatz

ultraviolet said:


> oh my _god_ secret bases I completely forgot about those! I hope if there are remakes they keep secret bases and contests. The first contests were the best. :<


High-Five?


----------



## Blaziking the God General

The contests and secret bases with 5th generation graphics would be reason enough to get this game for me. I spent so much time searching for the perfect secret base and decorating it. And I also spent a shitload of time doing contests, even after realized that I didn't get any special TM's or anything out of it. The first contests were the best, hands down. I just hope that the remakes end up doing what Ruby and Sapphire did with having the contests spread throughout the region instead of what Emerald did and having them condensed.


----------



## Mai

I know. The best secret base was at route 120, hands down~

I used to be paranoid that wild pokemon or trainers would get into my secret base or burglarize it or something so I _never_ put it near trainers/grass. I always tried to make it needing to surf for it or move rocks or put it nowhere near anywhere else.

The secret base at route 120 was perfect! It had a spot for berries, and you need to know cut, and it had no holes in the floor! I never saw one of those rooftop sales, so I used to think them being separated like that was stupid.


----------



## Adriane

Blaziking Loire said:


> The contests and secret bases with 5th generation graphics would be reason enough to get this game for me. I spent so much time searching for the perfect secret base and decorating it. And I also spent a shitload of time doing contests, even after realized that I didn't get any special TM's or anything out of it. The first contests were the best, hands down. I just hope that the remakes end up doing what Ruby and Sapphire did with having the contests spread throughout the region instead of what Emerald did and having them condensed.


I didn't mind having them all in Lilycove, really. Less traipsing the globe, and there was no way I'd have the berries to make good enough Pokéblocks by the time I got to Verdanturf.


----------



## Mendatt

The 3rd generation was awesome... Really awesome. If they do make remakes... I hope all of that above. I loved the contests, and the secret bases. All I can think of that could make it better is adding a minigame similar to the sinnoh underground to it that takes place aboveground, but that could be complicated. The pokemon designs from the 3rd were the best. Gardevoir, sceptile, mightyena, linoone...


----------

